# Magic Hours



## Transit (Mar 15, 2008)

Will magic hours get you through the park at a busy times like spring break?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

The morning EMH really help alot. Will you be able to do a whole, maybe. We go at NYE, which is about as crazy a crowd can be. We will hit the morning EMH and you can really see a difference in crowd level the first 2.5 to 3 hours. After that it is really nuts and time for us to go back to the room or hit lunch.

Our kids are older teeneagers and we also take advantage of some of the late magic hours. For example, on Dec 30th Magic Kingdom is open until 4am.


----------



## Transit (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Tomandrobin, I was on SPG this morning and saw both the Dolphin and Swan posted availability using starpoints for spring break 2009. Having been to Disney during spring break in the past it was horrendus as far as lines at the parks are concerned. What i'm asking the DVC experts here is will the lines be hour plus waits during the extra magic hours or a walk through the park? Does anyone have expeirance with using the extra magic hours during a busy spring break week?


----------



## lll1929 (Mar 15, 2008)

Magic Hours were very helpful at WDW over the 4th of July.  My kids and I were able to take pics with the characters and ride several rides during the Magic Hours.  

We also used magic hours at the water park and it the lines for the tube rides, etc were non-existant.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

There are always Magic Hours in the Spring, Summer and Holiday weeks. Sometimes you will have them in the morning and sometimes at night. It depends on the traffic into the parks during each season as to which it will be. Magic Kingdom is usually on Sun and that is the most important Magic Hour since MK fills up the quickest when school is out. You will not have Magic Hours in off seasons like Sept and Jan.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

Transit said:


> Thanks Tomandrobin, I was on SPG this morning and saw both the Dolphin and Swan posted availability using starpoints for spring break 2009. Having been to Disney during spring break in the past it was horrendus as far as lines at the parks are concerned. What i'm asking the DVC experts here is will the lines be hour plus waits during the extra magic hours or a walk through the park? Does anyone have expeirance with using the extra magic hours during a busy spring break week?



The parks will be busy, especially if its the week before and after Easter. The morning EMH really do help, but by 11am-noon it will become unbearable. 

If you get to the park at rope drop on an EMH day, the first 2 hours alot of rides are little or no wait. 

The night EMH are not great. Lines are terrible until about an hour before close.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 16, 2008)

We used the evening EMH for Easter Week last year and it was great. You could just go right back on anything you wanted. For a very busy week, I would recommend Park Hoppers so you can go to the EMH, but go to a different park during the regular hours. The park with EMH will always be the busiest one that day.


----------

